# Προσοχή, scam



## Alexandra (Jun 22, 2009)

Ο ηλικιωμένος πατέρας μου παραλίγο να πέσει θύμα της γνωστής απάτης: 

Τον σταμάτησε στο δρόμο κοντά στο σπίτι μας μια κυρία που ισχυρίστηκε ότι τον γνωρίζει, του είπε, "Δεν με θυμάστε; Είμαι η Μαρία Παπαδοπούλου". Κατάφερε με επιδέξιο τρόπο να του δώσει την εντύπωση ότι γνωρίζει τις κόρες του -- μάλλον τον ρώτησε "τι κάνουν τα παιδιά;" και από κει και πέρα, όπως κάθε ανυποψίαστος άνθρωπος μόνος του ομολόγησε ότι έχει κόρες. Στη συνέχεια, του είπε ότι της έχω παραγγείλει κάτι και έχει να μου παραδώσει ένα πακέτο. Δεδομένου ότι συχνά λαμβάνω πακέτα με κούριερ, δεν του φάνηκε και τόσο απίθανο. 

Όταν τον ρώτησα αν η κυρία ήξερε το όνομά μου, δεν μπορούσε να θυμηθεί αν αναφέρθηκε. Ευτυχώς, όμως, δεν τσίμπησε εντελώς και της είπε να έρθει να μου χτυπήσει το κουδούνι για να μου παραδώσει το πακέτο. Εννοείται πως αν τσιμπούσε, θα του έλεγε ότι πρέπει να δώσει λεφτά για το πακέτο.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 22, 2009)

Το έχουν πάθει οι ηλικιωμένοι γονείς μιας φίλης, σε χειρότερο βαθμό, ευτυχώς με αίσιο τέλος:
Ένα πρωί, καθώς ο πατέρας της έβγαινε από το σπίτι του, τον πλησίασε κάποιος και με πολύ μαστοριά και πονηριά τον έπεισε οτι είναι ο ανεψιός του από τη Θεσσαλονίκη που είχε να τον δει 25 χρόνια. Όταν ο αγαθός παππούς, τον κάλεσε στο σπίτι για καφέ, ο τύπος φρόντισε να τον απομακρύνει στέλνοντάς τον στη γωνία να παραλάβει τάχα μου την γυναίκα του που είναι σε ένα ταξί! 
Η μητέρα της φίλης μου, μένοντας μόνη μαζί του, μετά από 2-3 ερωτήσεις άρχισε να καταλαβαίνει οτι είναι απατεώνας αλλά κράτησε την ψυχραιμία της. Ο τύπος ευτυχώς δεν ήταν δολοφόνος, μόνο λεφτά ήθελε και της ζήτησε ευθέως να του δώσει κάποιο ποσόν (δεν θυμάμαι με ποια δικαιολογία). Όταν κατάλαβε οτι δεν υπάρχουν μετρητά στο σπίτι, της ζήτησε να πάνε μαζί σε κάποιο ΑΤΜ, οπότε εκείνη, με πρωτοφανή για μένα ψυχραιμία και θάρρος, άρχισε να τον σπρώχνει -φιλικά και σαν παιχνίδι- γελώντας προς την εξώπορτα, λέγοντάς του «αυτά να τα πεις στο θείο σου όταν έρθει, εγώ δεν ξέρω τέτοια πράγματα» κλπ. και κατάφερε να τον βγάλει από το σπίτι!
Μετά από κανένα τέταρτο επέστρεψε όλο απορία ο άντρας της γιατί περίμενε τόσην ώρα στη γωνία και ταξί δεν φάνηκε...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 22, 2009)

Να προσθέσω δύο παραλλαγές που έχουν συμβεί σε γνωστούς:

Η πρώτη, παλιότερα, όταν μοίραζαν ακόμη τις συντάξεις οι ταχυδρόμοι. Τη μέρα της διανομής, εμφανίστηκε ένας τύπος που έκανε ότι διορθώνει τα ρολόγια της ΔΕΗ. Μετά ακολούθησε τη γιαγιά που είχε τη σύνταξη στα χέρια (και τον είχε δει που σκάλιζε τα ρολόγια) και της ζήτησε πέντε χιλιάρικα (δραχμές...) για το ανταλλακτικό που έβαλε. Εκείνη δεν είχε (η σύνταξη ήταν δεκαχίλιαρα) οπότε της πρότεινε ευγενέστατα να της τα χαλάσει με την ευκαιρία που θα πήγαινε στο αυτοκίνητο. Η γιαγιά τα έχασε, τα έδωσε και...

Η άλλη, πρόσφατα, σε λαϊκή. Δύο νέες γυναίκες παρατήρησαν την ηλικιωμένη που ψώνιζε και είχε στην μια τσάντα το πορτοφόλι της. Της έπιασαν κουβέντα, της κουβάλησαν τα ψώνια, την ακολούθησαν σιγά-σιγά μέχρι το σπίτι, και μόλις ακούμπησε την τσάντα με το πορτοφόλι για να βγάλει τα κλειδιά, την άρπαξαν κι έγιναν καπνός.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 22, 2009)

Απίστευτα πράγματα! Στη γιαγιά που μένει από κάτω μου της έκαναν τα ίδια. Προσποιήθηκαν ότι είναι ο ταχυδρόμος με κάτι για το γιό της, άνοιξε την πόρτα, μπήκε μέσα και άρχισε να την κλέβει κανονικότατα μπροστά στα μάτια της!


----------



## nap (Jun 22, 2009)

Έχουμε στην πολυκατοικία μου μια γιαγιά που μένει μόνη της. Επειδή είναι αρκετά ηλικιωμένη, η κόρη της θέλει να την πάρει να μείνει μαζί της και να βρουν κάποιον να νοικιάσουν το διαμέρισμα στην πολυκατοικία μου. Η γιαγιά όπου σταθεί κι όπου βρεθεί (μανάβη, φούρνο, σουπερμάρκετ, κλπ) βγάζει ανακοινωθέν ότι φεύγει από την γειτονιά και ότι ψάχνουν ενοικιαστή για το διαμέρισμα. Την πλευρίζει μια κυρία, της λέει ότι ψάχνει διαμέρισμα για τον γιο της που είναι φοιτητής και αν μπορεί να το δει. Την πάει η γιαγιά σπίτι της, της το δείχνει, η κυρία λέει ότι θέλει να το νοικιάσει και η γιαγιά πιάνει το τηλέφωνο να πάρει την κόρη της για να κανονίσει με την κυρία. Η κυρία της προτείνει να της δώσει το νούμερο και να πάρει αυτή από το κινητό της να μιλήσει απευθείας με την κόρη της γιαγιάς, προσποιείται ότι παίρνει και μιλάει, και κλείνει με την φράση: "Εντάξει, συμφωνήσαμε, θα μου δώσει η μητέρα σας χρήματα να πάω να κάνω τα συμβόλαια και να τα φέρω να τα υπογράψει." Παίρνει περίπου 100 ευρώ από την γιαγιά "για τα συμβόλαια" και φεύγει κυρία...


----------

